# Just Sharing Mom's schnauzer



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

very cute. is she barky at all? that was one of the things i worried about when i first started looking for a non-shedding dog.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Ummmm, yes if she is allowed to look out the window and her bark is very loud and grating. But mom usually stays in a room on the back of the house and Miley can't see out so she stays quiet. Mom walks her probably 5 times a day about 30 minutes each time and takes her to the park to play with other dogs a lot which I think helps a lot!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

good for your mom, too, to do all that walking. dogs save our lives in more ways than one.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

She's really a lovely girl, N2. So attentive and it's clear she knows she is well loved. Beautiful steel gray coat, too. I'm used to paler grays-this one's extra fun.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

She is very nice looking and so well cared for. I've always like Schnauzers...knew and worked with a few...nice breed of dogs.


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

Your moms schnauzer is very cute! Years ago took care of a schnauzer for a friend for a few days. She was so funny! We'd give her dog biscuits and she would hide them in the house. Anyway it's great that your mom and her dog are so bonded. Dogs bring a lot of joy.


----------

